# Seeking Unmodest Dogs...



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

Me and the hubby always get a good laugh when we find our boys sleeping unmodestly...unaware of the world around them....as if they were modeling for the next issue of Playdog....Spooky and Wicket....

Anyone else out there with these pictures?? LOL...


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

They both sleep like that? I have two unmodest girls...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

It took Roxxy nearly 2 yrs to be comfortable enough around me to do this, so I don't call it being immodest in the least...I'm always happy to rub her tummy!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

*It started young
*








and just kept going


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Normally you'd NEVER see Nubs lay like this. This was the first time I've ever seen it...


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine only do that when they do the critter crawl.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Squeeker...love the one with the hubby! Too durn cute. Just so relaxed in ALL the photos.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Max has always been an exhibitionist. Here he is on his first day home:










Here's an even funnier, slightly more recent picture:


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Toby is so furry it's hard to tell what's going on. Here he fell asleep all splayed out, on my legs.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> Squeeker...love the one with the hubby! Too durn cute. Just so relaxed in ALL the photos.


Haha, thanks! That one was taken very soon after we brought her home. Our lap/chest is still her favourite place to crash in the evening!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's Zoey's latest un-modest photo.. We just moved into our new house this week and she's been soaking up the sun in the big patio door window.. She didn't get to lay in many sun rays at the apartment.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Cute, guys, but also kind of a strange thread...


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

here's our old man, Tipper, as close to "immodest" as he could get...and he loved the bathtub...









could never get Lacey like that...it hurt too much and she'd only stay there for a few seconds....

Tir, however, has no qualms of being immodest, even when she was very prego...("rub my belly?")









and i think Titch learned to like the upside down position...

















and Saoirse hides as much as possible when she sees the camera...getting better tho....


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Marley the modest:


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

One of Bailey's first nights home...I can't believe he was ever this tiny!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Aww. thats too cute!


----------



## KenyiGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Molly needs more modesty








Hailey never sleeps like that, but Molly does it all the time.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Did someone say around here that the pics were just subjects laying on their backs?? 

; ) What about a dog that interrupts a photo-shoot to take a whiz??


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Deege...you got it right! I can't tell you how many pictures I've taken at the dog park that has Butch peeing somewhere...usually on some other dogs head!


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Deege...you got it right! I can't tell you how many pictures I've taken at the dog park that has Butch peeing somewhere...usually on some other dogs head!




my dog has almost peed on his face a couple of times, I wish I could have gotten a picture of that....


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Typical Matrix sleeping position.


----------

